# Most potent strains



## chronicman

I am wondering which strains are the most potent, I am not looking for personal oppinion but actual THC count. I am not particularly concerned with the yeild only growing the strongest weed in the world.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

I've always heard white widow but i've never smoked it.


----------



## Draston

yeah, same here, but if you check on some of those sites ICE seems to be just as potent.


----------



## Stoney Bud

White Widow is considered to be the overall strongest weed on the planet right now. Many, many strains are being developed using WW.

Try it, you'll love it.

Aurora Indica is also extremely potent. I've had friends who refuse to smoke it because they say it's too potent.


----------



## wikkedsun

white widow around these parts isnt anything special. the most potent herb is like og kush Trinity X northern lights bubba kush. hash coated diamond sour diesel


----------



## BSki8950

yea white widow is deff the most potent in the world. Anyone try the white widow-northern lights mix?? ... its called Shamans High or originally Starlight


----------



## high_man

medicine man is the most potent iv tried, unless the ww i got was crap lol but yeah i was told that MM is one of the more potent ones available


----------



## Stoney Bud

wikkedsun said:
			
		

> white widow around these parts isnt anything special. the most potent herb is like og kush Trinity X northern lights bubba kush. hash coated diamond sour diesel


If you think these other strains are more potent than WW, then I would suggest that you aren't really smoking real WW. Someone is just calling something else WW to you.

WW is still considered the strongest weed on the planet.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> If you think these other strains are more potent than WW, then I would suggest that you aren't really smoking real WW. Someone is just calling something else WW to you.
> 
> WW is still considered the strongest weed on the planet.


...therefore I started some a few days ago.


----------



## wikkedsun

white widow it is then boys  is there a way i can find true white widow out there or know that it really it the true ww?


----------



## Juggalo420

humboldt county white widow....
the best seeds i know of.


----------



## Stoney Bud

WW is sold by lots of people. There may be a slight difference between the different sources, but I doubt it's much of a difference.

The ones I have are from Nirvana. It's my next grow.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> The ones I have are from Nirvana.


Mine too.


----------



## BSki8950

Hey Stoney have you smoked the WW from Nirvana before ??? I was thinking about ordering some and i was looking around and i found some for alot more money than what nirvana was offering... It prob is just as good right ??? I was thinkin that or the Blue Mystic they have looks good also


----------



## Stoney Bud

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> Hey Stoney have you smoked the WW from Nirvana before ??? I was thinking about ordering some and i was looking around and i found some for alot more money than what nirvana was offering... It prob is just as good right ??? I was thinkin that or the Blue Mystic they have looks good also


 
I've had the widow, but not Nirvanas. TBG did a crop or two of Nirvanas WW. Maybe he'll stop by and tell you about it. From what he did say, it's serious bomb.


----------



## BSki8950

Thanks Stoney .. that makes me feel good if TBG said it was bomb


----------



## kasgrow

Thc count is only part of potency.


----------



## BSki8950

i dont get what you mean ????


----------



## wikkedsun

so none of the "Kush" strain are in anyones top smoked herb? even U2? its like chemdog back crossed into itself crossed with a og kush that was back crossed into itself. and i think chemdog had something to do with kush being around??


----------



## Juggalo420

i donno kush is my favoriteall around
id prefer a nice kush bowl over mau wowi, train wreck,
blah blah
maybe id choose white widow over it...
but you GOTTA love the kush... the taste is its own, and mouthwatering!


----------



## Runbyhemp

Yep, White Widow is strong. I remember that stuff   :headbang2:


----------



## cuzigothigh

Juggalo420 said:
			
		

> i donno kush is my favoriteall around
> id prefer a nice kush bowl over mau wowi, train wreck,
> blah blah
> maybe id choose white widow over it...
> but you GOTTA love the kush... the taste is its own, and mouthwatering!


 
I have to agree with Juggalo420, Kush over many strains... however... from reading this post.. it makes me wanna try out some WW...

For now.. i am growing two purple Kush ladies... Looking forward to some good smoke inm 7 weeks....  

CZ


----------



## massproducer

IMO, this question has a lot more complexity then we have given it.  The most potent strain IMO, is too hard to say because different people react differently to different chemical compisitions, meaning that for some an indica is going to seems very overpowering in a narcotic type of a way, while for others sativas may just be too trippy for there liking.

I have not grown Nirvana's widow, but I have grown sensi's white label white widow, and it was some major smoke, but i have to say that it had nothing on the chem dog bx that I picked up from rez.

White widow is to Amsterdam what Kush is too Cali.  My all-time favorite white strain is White Russian from Serious, that is some very seriously powerful stuff


----------



## old blue

Does anyone have any experience with THC Bomb from marijuana seeds.nl?  I just read about it, and they say it has more thc than Big Bud and PPP, and has a very large yield.


----------



## Legendary Genetics

White Widow is overhyped if you ask me and although I'm a breeder I am never bias on the subject.


----------



## choking_victim

White Russian (WWxak47)  is supposed to be even better than it's original WW.
 serious seeds says it's possibly the strongest (which any seed breeder would).

 The strongest I've had was Blue Alaskan Thunderfuct. By far the best nug I've ever smoked...and yes, I've had plenty of WW.


----------



## akirahz

I've heard arjans haze #2 and strawberry cough are real potent, along with thunderfu** and panama red


----------



## nikimadritista

Potency would depend on many factors I think... Light, food, water... Potency doesn't just come with the seed... It takes time and dedication...
I read Lowrider mint had 23%THC levels.. I've read 100s of seed banks and didn't see a strain with higher percentage...
White Widow is a little too commercial for my liking...
Not PUNK enough - lol


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

ww is somegood smoke but nothing compared to the greencrack i had a few days back and the og herijuana is real good bud also but i dont see those seeds avalible anywhere look for some strawberry haze its pretty potent nice strong stoney high


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

my fav "white" strain is white rhino i never seen any other nugg like it a+ and the stone was good


----------



## massproducer

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> Potency would depend on many factors I think... Light, food, water... Potency doesn't just come with the seed... It takes time and dedication...
> I read Lowrider mint had 23%THC levels.. I've read 100s of seed banks and didn't see a strain with higher percentage...
> White Widow is a little too commercial for my liking...
> Not PUNK enough - lol


 
I find it hard to believe that lowryder anything would be even close to that, being the main genetic contributor, is Ruderalis, Russian Hemp


----------



## howardstern

Actually the Dutch Passion web site says BB is stronger THC content than WW.

I guess it depends upon the high vs. stone.  A higher higher might feel stronger than a strong stone.


----------



## Legendary Genetics

howardstern said:
			
		

> Actually the Dutch Passion web site says BB is stronger THC content than WW.
> 
> *I guess it depends upon the high vs. stone.  A higher higher might feel stronger than a strong stone.*



It's all about how the various levels of cannabinoids in each strain react with each other.


----------



## DaddyzCrazy

For one thing.

Dutch Passion will tell you anything to get you to buy their bunk products!

Secondly, the only way you can tell THC content is through a VERY expensive test done with very specific equiptment. 

Speculation is just that. Speculation. Quit feeding the hype and grow your own. If you want the "Best" WW go to Shantibaba @ MNS Seeds. He is the "Original" creator of WW and I don't care what anyone else has to claim on the subject! Shanti has the parental lines in his possesion to back it up!!!!
It has been renamed Black Widow and the suffs off the hook!!!!

Be like Mikey and try it!!!!

DC.


----------



## IRISH

ok daddy-o.  got me looking for this shantibaba cat now. you see, i have grown, and smoked ww. it was recommended by my friend tbg. i went with nirvana ww. i've been at this for almost 33 years, and have grown, and smoked many, many strains. hands down, to date, ww is the best i've had. period.

now about this Kush. i ain't tried it, yet. but i got me some beans going, and i'll get back with a comparitive smoke report.  ...

i  am giving the White Rhino a go also. heard good things here about it. 

here i come black widow. comin' to get ya...:hubba:  ...


----------



## DLtoker

Anyone have some WW growing outdoors right now and want to share some pics?  I think I may have some packing fat colas.


----------



## valleyboy

as far as thc % i would say sour diesel, but when it comes to knock you down highs, i've gotten the best from purple strains. only had ww on a few occasions    but it was never jaw dropping.


----------



## 420benny

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Anyone have some WW growing outdoors right now and want to share some pics?  I think I may have some packing fat colas.


Here's a 7 footer outside. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=130663&d=1252800805

Check my gj. There are several pics on the latest pages. Also look at the frosty thread for WW pics I posted this morning
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=540407#post540407
Mine seems to be more of a sativa. Others have said theirs were more indica. Mine is a G13


----------



## Dyannas son

where i live its all about the og kush - bubba kush i didnt really think haze could compare to kush but like 2 weeks ago i had some blue dream haze that was soooo potent it was crazy but i would have to say that the og kush is the strongest ive ever had by far  ..


----------



## Mutt

I've noticed everyone is different. I've had toke that others say was great and I didn't agree...I think it comes down to finding that perfect high for yourself. I've yet to have anything off the shelf that did it for me...Always the odd phenos that ended up being my keepers.
Some love the couch lock, some like the speed, some paranoi, others not. So the most potent strain will always be up for debate. IMhumbleO


----------



## frankcos

I have an alaskan ice growing now, supposed to be a cross of greenhouse WW and pure Haze at 21.49%.1.05%cbd. I will let you all know what I think of it in when she finishes.


----------



## kaneboy

i dont know the thc of it but chemdog dd it one ridiculous strain so strong and has it all (bag appeal,smell,and effect)c99 is also one that will stop a rhino and recently reservoirs chem99 and killer chem are going to take genetics to the next level totally mind blowing


----------

